# Offshore put of Freeport wednesday



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking for two that have offshore experience to go out around 60 +- miles

Pm me if interested


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Have a 29 ft cc southport twin verados, going to target aj, grouper, beeliner and any other ....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I would love to go but have meeting with customers on Wednesday. If you change the date, please let me know. Otherwise, have a great trip Santiago.


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, found a crew... Thight lines!!!!


----------

